# Any Microtech UTX-70 owners out there?



## xochi (Jun 20, 2006)

I went to the Blade Show on Saturday and realized that I am very poor! I also saw a bunch of knives I'd like to have and the Microtech UTX-70 stood out as attainable and desireable . The little knife is so light as to be unnoticeable.

I am curious if anyone out there has one or has had one in the past, what do you think? Does it ever open in your pocket? Is it durable? Any problems?


----------



## CLHC (Jun 20, 2006)

Whoa! I've got a couple of them on the way. *JimH* has one. Great little OTF!

I have the Microtech Q.D. Scarabs. One with the partial serrations and the other the plain edge tanto. Both in two-tone tactical black.

Enjoy!


----------



## JimH (Jun 20, 2006)

Fantaistic little knife. I'd be lost without mine. I carry it in my shirt pocket and use it all the time.


----------



## was_jlh (Jun 20, 2006)

xochi, check out the microholics forum, great place and people :

http://www.microholics.org/cgi-microholics/ib312/ikonboard.cgi


----------



## cdf (Jun 20, 2006)

I had one , the DA required to retract or fire it render it very unlikley to fire in your pocket . If it hits anything it jumps off it's track , you then have to pull it all the way forward and recock it . If it jumps off it's track it does little more damage than a small lancet would do . 

Be very carefull about lubing it , if you edc it about i drop of rem oil in the blade tang area ,and 1 drop in the button area every two months or so . The two main causes of death of UTX70's are dissassembly , and overlubing with a gummy oil . WD40 is the kiss of death . 

Basically it's a fun little gadget , and really shouldn't be illeagal . Even the most ardent Sheeple / anti knifers love them , and enjoy playing with them .

Chris


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Jun 20, 2006)

UTX-70 is a nice knife, but pretty expensive for its size. Its more of a penknife than an EDC. Don't get me wrong, I love mine. 

I suggest you also check out the Troodon, Microtech's newest model, which is their next-biggest OTF after the UTX, and an ideal size for an EDC.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 20, 2006)

If you like small-ish autos, there's also the Runt series by Pro-Tech Knives LLC. Regarding Microtechs, there's something about OTFs—


----------

